
Bringing Nixie tubes back to life - RubyMyDear
http://www.daliborfarny.com/
======
jacquesm
Super persistence and what a nice result. Nixies are really quite neat, I love
the shapes of the digits (compared to LED digits).

Last year I cleared out an old warehouse that I owned (and have now sold) and
I came across a box with a whole pile of nixies. Tossed them into the trash,
if I had realized what they were worth... The inner pack-rat in me weeps.

------
guard-of-terra
My good friend makes awesome Glonass clocks out of Nixies:

[https://aivelectronics.ru/aivnixie_eng/](https://aivelectronics.ru/aivnixie_eng/)

I did not know that you can get time from GPS/Glonass before that.

~~~
kaybe
The link at the bottom goes to the Russian order page.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Told him that, maybe he'll fix.

------
frederikvs
There's a link there to a his Shanghai Time nixie clock [1],"a two-tube nixie
clock". I wonder how you read a two-tube nixie clock. From the pictures it
looks like it just displays the minutes, but that wouldn't be enough info for
me. I'd be like "OK, I see it's 10 past, but 10 past what? Judging from the
position of the sun, it may be 10 past 2 or 10 past 3. Not sure though."

[1] [http://www.daliborfarny.com/shanghai-time-nixie-
clock/](http://www.daliborfarny.com/shanghai-time-nixie-clock/)

~~~
jws
I'd display the hour for three seconds then the minute for one.

------
ChuckMcM
Fun stuff, at $145/tube its a bit more than they were originally but its nice
to know there is a source if you need one.

I really enjoyed his journey of discovery though, I think if he put it into
book form he could self publish on Amazon or some similar publisher and people
would be able to support his effort without such a big buy in cost :-).

~~~
steve19
But cheaper than the available stock of the tube it replaces, and more
attractive with that nice aluminum base.

Old Z5680M / Z568M tubes of dubious quality are selling on EBay for $200+.

------
creeble
I love nixies. I have a Fluke 8100 with a nixie display; it's pretty much just
my battery tester but the most beautiful (and largest) one in the world.

Also built a kit clock that wasn't much more expensive than just one of this
guy's tubes (uses Russian surplus pc-mount tubes), but apparently no longer
available.

I think I got it here, but the site just shows some lame SQL error now:

[http://www.store.tubeclock.com/](http://www.store.tubeclock.com/)

------
phasetransition
As someone who assembled, ran, and maintained high vacuum hardware and
furnaces in undergraduate and graduate school, my hats off to the scope of
this guy's undertaking.

------
bobsoppe
Love to see the all the steps they made! Those nixie tube clocks have always
intrigued me

------
peletiah
Wow, impressive quality in details and finishing. And all made in a small shop
in rural Czechia. I wonder how the guy financed all the equipment and time in
the first place, he looks pretty young.

~~~
jgrahamc
He says that in the article. He states that he had started two small
businesses, one of which was successful enough to let him finance this.

------
smitty1110
Very nice nixie tubes, now if only he made DHT tubes for my amps with bases
like that...

------
swingbridge
Very cool.

